# DeWalt Long Range Cordless Nail Gun - 200m



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

New nail gun, by DeWalt.

 It can drive a 16D nail through a 2 X 4 at 200 meters. 


This makes construction a breeze, you can sit in your lawn chair and rebuild fences damaged by IKE. 

 Just get the wife and kids to hold the fence boards in place while you sit back, relax with a cold drink, when they have the board in the right place just fire away. 

 With the hundred round magazine, you can build the fence with a minimum of reloading. 

 After a day of fence building with the new DeWalt Rapid fire nail gun, the wife will not ask you fix or build anything else.


----------



## baxterb06 (Aug 16, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## HitchC&L (Mar 7, 2008)

Haha, Id buy one


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

HitchC&L said:


> Haha, Id buy one


Hopefully, they got the jamming problem corrected & don't forget to adjust for windage


----------

